# Technical Pro gear & equipment



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 1, 2011)

I assume this would be the best place to post this, if any mod has a better place, feel free to move it!
I also did search, and no results.

Has anyone really heard much about the brand Technical Pro?
I've heard good things about them, and not too many bad things.

I'm specifically looking at their power amps, and studio monitors. Though, they do have a lot of products, lots of PA speakers and rack goodies.

I want to know if any of you guys have their stuff, what it is, and what you think of it in comparison to other brands.

The more info the better!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 2, 2011)

here, a website for reference:
Technical Pro

ive seen a lot of interesting things, and prices are cheap


----------



## yingmin (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks like a bunch of cheap garbage, like a home stereo company trying to break into the musical equipment business.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 2, 2011)

some stuff looks uber chintzy
i might spend the 70 bucks and try their 5" studio monitors as a cheap mobile pair.


----------



## Infamous Impact (Jun 2, 2011)

My dad bought a subwoofer for our home theater from the. It broke down in 15 minutes.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 3, 2011)

ew, not good
ok, maybe i will stay away then


----------

